
Tesla’s Fremont factory forced to shut down under shelter-in-place order - edward
https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Tesla-s-Fremont-factory-ordered-to-shut-down-15137774.php
======
ummonk
"Another email sent to a Tesla employee instructs employees who are following
the shelter in place order to take paid vacation days for days they do not
show up to work and to contact human resources if they run out of those days."

What the heck? It comes out of their vacation balance?

~~~
Cthulhu_
I believe that if a government mandates a shutdown of businesses, said
government should pay for it. The employees directly that is, not the
businesses.

Also, businesses should have enough savings to keep paying for all of their
employees in a crisis like this.

The employees in turn have to remember they have the power. If they decide to
just not return unless they get paid and their already scarce vacation days
back, the company is screwed.

~~~
trhway
>The employees in turn have to remember they have the power.

not really. They aren't software engineers in high demand. An acquaintance
works 2 jobs - he've got a family - one job is at Tesla, and now both of these
jobs are off. There is some deep unjustice that the cost of all these
lockdowns/etc. is paid by the most disadvantaged members of society while
Mnuchin (who has a well established track of record of exploiting for personal
gain the tough fate regular people fell into during a 2008 crisis) is going to
get a $1T to use at his will.

~~~
nicoburns
This is what unions are for.

~~~
anonymouswacker
and militias

------
flexie
I have never believed much in the Tesla bears but this is worrying. Without
their main production and assembly facility open, they can't make money.

The factory in Nevada produces batteries and powerwalls.

The factory in China has reopened but its capacity is low and it's far away
from their main markets in North America and Europe. The one in the
Netherlands assembles cars based on components from the US.

This comes a day after they opened deliveries for what could have / should
have been their next big cash cow, the Model Y.

~~~
jacknews
Is anyone out buying cars at the moment?

Is anyone selling them even if they are?

~~~
londons_explore
I would imagine lots of people currently using public transport might be
thinking their own car is a more reliable option than public transit which is
probably about to close, or taxis which might stop operations.

~~~
Symbiote
Public transport users are probably more likely to buy a second hand car. They
can sell it in 3/6/9 months for much closer to what they're likely to pay for
it.

Alternatively, maybe they could borrow a car from a neighbour who is currently
working from home.

------
generalpass
Very misleading headline by the Chronicle. From the article:

> In an email obtained by The Chronicle, Justin Kirkland, a plant manager,
> wrote to some Tesla employees at the Fremont plant Monday night that they
> should report to work until they hear otherwise from the company.

> Another email sent to a Tesla employee instructs employees who are following
> the shelter in place order to take paid vacation days for days they do not
> show up to work and to contact human resources if they run out of those
> days.

------
Onanymous
Just like many others under the same order. What's the news?

~~~
PeterisP
Yesterday it was claimed that the Fremont factory would still continue to work
unlike all the other factories because they got some 'essential job'
exception. That was interesting news, resulting in some political complaining,
and this reversal is news as well.

------
jaimex2
Guess the Chinese plant will have to pick up the slack, maybe permanently.

------
mike_n
Perhaps they can retool and crank out ventilator/etc parts

------
Cthulhu_
Are other car factories forced to shut down as well?

~~~
lnsru
Yes:
[https://www.ft.com/content/dd76d42a-678b-11ea-a3c9-1fe6fedcc...](https://www.ft.com/content/dd76d42a-678b-11ea-a3c9-1fe6fedcca75)
Getting new shiny car will be a problem soon.

~~~
londons_explore
Detroit will only close when the COVID-19 death rate eclipses the murder rate,
and that's gonna take a while...

~~~
endogui
The murder rate isn't growing at 30% day-on-day.

~~~
kelchm
It might when the economy completely collapses after people are forced out of
work for weeks on end.

------
generalpass
I wonder what the cost-benefit analysis looks like for moving the plant to
another state when they factor in forced shutdowns.

I imagine there are states that will be willing exempt them from forced
shutdowns.

